# American Pickers



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Picked this Bianchi, not far from me in Branchville, NJ

https://www.facebook.com/ed.kanitra/videos/10207230602715622/


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice bike.


----------

